# Seat fixing in a Malibu kayak, help



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Just become proud owner of a Malibu Mini X and request some advice/help on fitting a seat to said kayak
What are these two thread fixings (circled in blue) suited to attach which brand and or model of seat.







Understand seat will still have side fixing straps to eyelets on kayak. 
Is the fixing thru the seat or thru a bracket at back of seat. Have googled Malibu kayaks but could not find any info. 
The bolt size is 1/4 inch but not sure what type of thread

Many thanks

kp


----------



## RobC (Jun 13, 2010)

Howdy. They are for the Malibu Kayaks branded Apex 1 seat, that are unfortunately not available in Australia at this time. If you find anything else that will fit then drop me a line and let me know!
Rob


----------



## Westie (Feb 12, 2009)

Mate , i dont have them on my mini x ( rec version) but any brass insert is a handy thing on a kayak.
i fitted mine with a similar seat to a Apex 1 made by Seak distributed through Annaconda. It cost from memory around $60 when they have a sale on.
Comfortable seat. i have also fitted the triple rod holder i had .heres a few pics anyway.





































Cheers
Westie


----------

